# ID before purchase PLZ. Labelled "Black Piranha" i dunno



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright its about 3.5-4" long, labelled as a black piranha, i hate when they say "black piranha" thats such a vague description, I drive a chevy, woopdy doo, lol.. camaro or aveo? haha

anyway, let me know what you guys think? he is in a bit of an angle,

sorry for shitty pics, Camera Phone...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like a black rhom, is it possible to get better pics?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea but not till wednesday or maybe thursday when i go back with a digital camera. :S


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Unless its labelled rhombeus...you have no chance in fighting for a miss Identification. So yeah, good idea on cheking here before you bought it. As for my opinion...kinda hard to tell with the red light cause it could wash out any redness on the gills. But its either a sanchezi or a rhom. Get better pics up


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

at 3.5-4", a rhomb would have a terminal band on the caudal. It's hard to tell from the pic, but I do not see one. Until you get a better pic, I am going to say S. Sanchezi

Randy
CFB


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k ill get a better pic on thursday, ill update then. thanks


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

is that from the petland on main?....if not..where? i'm lookin for a rhom


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Alright, got new pics, he is in the same damn corner, i couldnt get much better, but i went from using a 1.3 mega pixel phone to a 7.2 mega pixel camera.

hope this helps it out, let me know.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

New photos aren't much help. They are just too dark.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

New pics don't help much, but I'm going to have to go with sanchezi. Couldn't you get them to net it against the glass or put it in a clear holding container?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i tired netting him to get him to move, he just hid behind a rock, then a plant. the rocks are what is making it so hard to tell,

its a pain in the ass.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

sinigang said:


> is that from the petland on main?....if not..where? i'm lookin for a rhom


check fish gallery on main, he has the best selection of rhoms in the city, everything from 1" to 10"


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay, i tired my ass off today. between the dirty glass. red rocks, obstructions in the tank. i took about 30 pics. the ppl thought i was nuts. lucky im a regular lol.

anyways i know you id by the belly serrae, so i tried to get that.

these were my 2 best, let me know if they are any help.

he is a good size, bigger than i thought. 4-5"

plz help me out, if its a rhom im buyin him.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

lol damnit, thats 2 for 2 that are sanchezi's

well thanks hastatus, ill see if i can find another rhom in the city lol.


----------

